# Bucks Hit 30 Before the Break! Who Saw That Coming?!



## Kreutz35

With last night's win over the Sacramento Kings, The Bucks now find themselves with a 30-23 record going into the All-Star Break. This is the first time since the 1990-1991 season that the Bucks have had 30 or more wins before the Break. 

This is even more impressive when you consider the fact that the Bucks had the NBA's worst record a season ago. And when you consider that Jabari Parker and Larry Sanders have spent the majority of the season on the sidelines, for a torn ACL and personal issues respectively, this Bucks season seems simply impossible. 

So here's my question for you: what the heck is in the water in Milwaukee that is leading this rag-tag group of guys to play so far ahead of their talent level? How is Milwaukee doing it?


----------



## Kreutz35

Just for kicks and giggles: The last time the Bucks had 30 wins at the break their leading scorers were Ricky Pierce (22.5) and Dale Ellis (19.3). Their leading rebounder was Danny Schayes (6.5)


----------



## RollWithEm

Kreutz35 said:


> Just for kicks and giggles: The last time the Bucks had 30 wins at the break their leading scorers were Ricky Pierce (22.5) and Dale Ellis (19.3). Their leading rebounder was Danny Schayes (6.5)


That's only because the 2001 Bucks started out 3-9 and still wound up winning 52 games. That team was a lot better than their all-star break record indicated. They made the ECF after all.


----------



## Basel

Jason Kidd proving to be one hell of a coach. Very impressive season by Milwaukee thus far. I'm glad these guys didn't try tanking after Parker went down.


----------



## Kreutz35

RollWithEm said:


> That's only because the 2001 Bucks started out 3-9 and still wound up winning 52 games. That team was a lot better than their all-star break record indicated. They made the ECF after all.


You're definitely not wrong there. That '01 team actually went into the break with 29 wins lol. 

But still, after everything this team has gone through this season, to have them be the ones to break a 24 year streak is extremely impressive.


----------



## Bogg

Kreutz35 said:


> *what the heck is in the water in Milwaukee* that is leading this rag-tag group of guys to play so far ahead of their talent level?


I mean, usually it's cryptosporidium.


----------



## Kreutz35

Basel said:


> Jason Kidd proving to be one hell of a coach. Very impressive season by Milwaukee thus far. I'm glad these guys didn't try tanking after Parker went down.


How many wins do the Bucks need for Kidd to beat Bud for COTY? 50? 

Both coaches are very deserving of the award. They both have their teams playing well above their expectations and well above their talent-level.


----------



## Bubbles

I think we have to give some credit to Kidd. I was iffy in him to say the least before the season started, but he has proven me wrong.

Giannis continuing to progress hasn't hurt either.


----------



## Kreutz35

Bubbles said:


> I think we have to give some credit to Kidd. I was iffy in him to say the least before the season started, but he has proven me wrong.
> 
> Giannis continuing to progress hasn't hurt either.


It's not just Giannis who's progressing either. Kidd has every single guy on this roster (with the exception of Larry Sanders) playing well above what they did last year. Dudley is having an amazing bounce back season, Knight is considered by many to be an All-Star snub, Middleton has quietly become one of the league's best 3-and-D guys. Kidd has this team humming along in a way that few NBA teams do. Just call us San Antonio East.


----------



## RollWithEm

Kreutz35 said:


> It's not just Giannis who's progressing either. Kidd has every single guy on this roster (with the exception of Larry Sanders) playing well above what they did last year. Dudley is having an amazing bounce back season, Knight is considered by many to be an All-Star snub, Middleton has quietly become one of the league's best 3-and-D guys. Kidd has this team humming along in a way that few NBA teams do. Just call us San Antonio East.


Agreed. Knight is just progressing and realizing his potential at a good pace. Nothing super unexpected there, but everyone thought Dudley's career was over after that Clippers fiasco. What he's doing is impressive. And then Middleton is a whole different level. Who the hell is that guy? He went from totally anonymous to really on the map in about 20 games to start this season. Maximizing the potential in role players is often the mark of a very good coach.


----------



## Kreutz35

And I forgot to mention OJ Mayo. The dude probably lost 20 pounds since last season, and he's turned into an instant spark off of our bench.


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> It's not just Giannis who's progressing either. Kidd has every single guy on this roster (with the exception of Larry Sanders) playing well above what they did last year. Dudley is having an amazing bounce back season, Knight is considered by many to be an All-Star snub, Middleton has quietly become one of the league's best 3-and-D guys. Kidd has this team humming along in a way that few NBA teams do. Just call us San Antonio East.


You're not wrong at all. Brandon Knight has come along nicely this season and I've liked having Middleton on the team since we got him. The Brandon Jennings trade has panned out real well for us. If there's something that I'm really surprised about, it's Dudley's bounce back season.


----------



## roux

Fun team to watch, and doing it without Parker is a bonus... We are going to be a playoff team with basically a top two pick rookie coming in next year.


----------



## RollWithEm

Also, very quietly John Henson is showing some signs of improving. Ever since Kidd decided to move him into the starting line-up, he has been really solid.


----------



## roux

RollWithEm said:


> Agreed. Knight is just progressing and realizing his potential at a good pace. Nothing super unexpected there, but everyone thought Dudley's career was over after that Clippers fiasco. What he's doing is impressive. And then Middleton is a whole different level. Who the hell is that guy? He went from totally anonymous to really on the map in about 20 games to start this season. Maximizing the potential in role players is often the mark of a very good coach.


Middleton is anonymous around the league to anyone but bucks and Pistons fans. Piston fans are sick that he was thrown in that brandon for brandon deal. It was like cosmic karma getting him a year after we just have away Tobias Harris. Middleton has some big dog in him, smooth jumper to go along with a 6'7 frame... He is going to get paid this offseason. Middleton is also statistically rated as the best defender on the team and is one of the reasons we have the 2nd best defenses in the league. He and Giannis are match up nightmares on the perimeter on both offense and defense.


----------



## Kreutz35

RollWithEm said:


> Also, very quietly John Henson is showing some signs of improving. Ever since Kidd decided to move him into the starting line-up, he has been really solid.


My biggest complaint about Henson has always been that he only knows one shot, but man is that lefty hook hard to stop. He's also turned into our best pick-and-roll guy this season. The one thing he needs is to put on some muscle. He gets pushed around in the paint by bigger guys and he's not the best rebounder because of it, but that all could still come.


----------



## Basel

San Antonio East is the Hawks. People have been calling them that for a while. You guys can be the D-League version of that.


----------



## Bubbles

RollWithEm said:


> Also, very quietly John Henson is showing some signs of improving. Ever since Kidd decided to move him into the starting line-up, he has been really solid.


As @roux and @Kreutz35 know I've been wanting him to get more minutes all season.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bubbles said:


> As @roux and @Kreutz35 know I've been wanting him to get more minutes all season.


He's playing 24 a night right now in their last 10 games... and taking advantage I would say.


----------



## Bubbles

RollWithEm said:


> He's playing 24 a night right now in their last 10 games... and taking advantage I would say.


About time too. For a while he was just getting 10-12 minutes a night.


----------



## ATLien

Basel said:


> San Antonio East is the Hawks. People have been calling them that for a while. You guys can be the D-League version of that.


Bud and Kidd are definitely on the short list for coach of the year


----------



## Kreutz35

Basel said:


> San Antonio East is the Hawks. People have been calling them that for a while. You guys can be the D-League version of that.


Can we be San Antonio North then?


----------



## Basel

ATLien said:


> Bud and Kidd are definitely on the short list for coach of the year


The only other person worth considering is Kerr. But he won't win.


----------



## ATLien

Basel said:


> The only other person worth considering is Kerr. But he won't win.


He might. It used to be that it was the coach of the most surprising team won it, but lately it's just been the coach of the best team. Last 4 winners: Pop, Karl, Thibs, Brooks.


----------



## Basel

ATLien said:


> He might. It used to be that it was the coach of the most surprising team won it, but lately it's just been the coach of the best team. Last 4 winners: Pop, Karl, Thibs, Brooks.


The one thing Kerr has going for him that the others don't is that it's his first season coaching, which might get him some votes.


----------

